# Uchi-san, nosso nissei preferido agora pesa 1 ton!



## Vanda

Uchi-sumido-san-m, 
Apesar dos seus sumiços misteriosos sempre que aparece é com garra total e agora mais pesado ainda!

Gostamos muito de você e queremos ter o prazer de contá-lo sempre entre nós!

Parabéns pelos pesados 1000 posts! Que os próximos 1000 venham logo!


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns pelos seus primeiros mil, Uchi.


----------



## ChineseBoy

Parabéns!!


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Uchi.m, parabéns por suas mil colaborações!


----------



## marta12

Olá Uchi-sun

Parabéns!!! e obrigado por toda a ajuda que tem dado a todos nós.


----------



## nossa

Parabéns!


----------



## Nonstar

Oh criola difíci!!!

Parabéns uchi, pro alto e avante!!


----------



## uchi.m

Olá pessoal!

Agradeço a todos pela festa dos mil posts! Abraços a todos! 

Uchi.m


----------



## anaczz

Atrasada mas,
 Parabéns, Uchi!


----------



## olivinha

Uchi! Você voltou! Que bom!
E parabéns!


----------



## uchi.m

Obrigado, anaczz e olivinha! 
De volta ao batente


----------



## Nanon

Uchi-san, mil parabéns!


----------



## uchi.m

Merci, Nanon.
À plus


----------

